#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский Язык-2

## Крэзиёгин

Боюсь показаться однообразным, но считаю своим долгом оповестить уважаемое сообщество о том, что объявлен набор во 2-ю группу по ИЗУЧЕНИЮ КИТАЙСКОГО ЯЗЫКА. 
Желающие прибывают, а помещение небольшое, поэтому решено собрать вторую группу начинающих.
Дни, часы и периодичность занятий будут выбраны по согласованию с учащимися на первом (полуорганизационном) занятии.
Преподаватель - Ден Вэйфен (КНР), профессиональный лингвист (женщина).
Пособия (учебники и аудио) закупаются централизованно для всей группы по оптовым ценам.
Поскольку основной состав занимающихся интересуется философией, буддизмом, боевыми искусствами Дальнего востока и т.п., то в дальнейшем обучении эти темы будут центральными (по желанию студентов).

Особо прошу обратить внимание на эту возможность братьев и сестер, интересующихся и занимающихся китайскими формами буддизма, но не овладевшими пока языком Ли Бо, Даоаня, Хуйюаня, а также и Хуйнэна!

Занятия в нашем Центре рядом со станцией метро "Автозаводская" (Москва, Россия).

Справки и запись по тел.:  (095) 392-7606
                                                     710-1007
                                                     150-4563
                                          e-mail:  info@gongfu.ru

----------

